# Wellness Dogs foods buy 1 Get 1 free



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a heads up chi people!!
Pet Supply Plus is having a buy 1 get 1 free on Wellness dry foods!!
If you have a Pet supply Plus nearby check it out!!
Welcome To Pet Supplies "Plus" Your Pet's Favorite Store


----------

